# I Think God Is Almost Bring My Future Husband Here! Must Read



## chicacanella (Jan 25, 2010)

*Hi everyone,*

*it was prophesized back in April 2009 that a certain man would be my husband. I worked with the man previously at an intership but we were never romantically involved.*

*Okay, why did this man call me out of the blue on last Sunday night and he has NEVER did that before. He had my contact information from when we worked together but I was so shocked. Then, I wasn't available to answer the phone so he emailed me 4 days later and asked me to become part of some social networking group.*

*All those months of praying has paid off and I'm shocked because I'm thinking he would court me in the summer BUT it was prophesized that it would happen before I thought. When he called, I was like, "God, I'm not ready yet!" I shouldn't have been sayin that cause we all know how powerful words are. But I was like, "Man, I want to lose 20 lbs. and stuff."*

*Okay this is just to journal what transpires up until the time we are married.*


----------



## aribell (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your journey.  I will keep you in prayer for faith and discernment.  I hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## Lilac87 (Jan 25, 2010)

awwwww WOW! good, I'm glad for you!


----------



## chicacanella (Jan 25, 2010)

nicola.kirwan said:


> Thanks for sharing your journey. I will keep you in prayer for faith and discernment. I hope everything works out well for you.


 
*Well, I didn't post it but I'm actually using this thread as a journal log to update you guys and as a record of proof how this prophecy will be fufilled.*



iLove said:


> awwwww WOW! good, I'm glad for you!


 
*I'm happy too because I had no idea that was going to happen. Now, I got to step it up more.*


----------



## preciouzone (Jan 26, 2010)

I am sooo happy for you. I too am looking forward to the updates!

~Preciouzone~


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 26, 2010)

I wish you all the best, Chica.   I sincerely wish this for you with all of my heart.  :Rose:

In Jesus' Name, No counterfeits.  Time is way too precious to waste on a counterfeit.    And PLEASE believe me, I am not doubting your faith, nor the word of prophesy spoken over you.   I'd never do that to you nor anyone.    

However, I wholeheartedly decree in Jesus' Name, that this will not be a counterfeit and if indeed it is, that God will expose it IMMEDIATELY and move it out of your way so that your real husband may enter in.  

I've seen so many, many lives messed up behind a prophesy.  And not because the person 'speaking' was a false prophet, but because a word was spoken 'out of season'.   And this does happen.  

I'm so grieved for those who 'think' he's the one, and never move past that point only to end up realizing that it was a waste of time and even worse, mis-spent emotions.  

I'll be honest with you, unless you KNOW for sure that this is the Lord, don't waste time 'waiting' to see.  Trust God, that even if you were to walk away, that if this be the man, that he will follow after you and not hesitate to proclaim you as his wife.    If he's the one, he'll come, if now, you'll keep it moving.   

If a man wants you, he'll just speak up about his intentions, without a woman having to waste her life and time wondering and waiting to see if he's the one, OR when he the man will realize what she wants him to be to her.  

God will save you all of this trouble by cutting to the chance and get right to the point.   Either he is or he isn't.  If he's not, then, move him out and bring in the one who is the 'One'.   Case closed.  

Chica, you and the other women here deserve better than to be hanging on a hope and a prayer, just to see if 'he's there for you.   You indeed deserve far more.    I fully realize that love and marriage is a journey for a 'new' couple, but there has to be a solid and sure vehicle which is set upon a surity, that is transporting you on the journey, no jet engine failure, no missing tracks, no falling wings from the passage.     

If you continue with this journey, than please ask God to place a bridal, a guard over your emotions.   To not let you fall in love, until it hss been made clear that this man loves you and wants to marry you.    For the longer you are in this journey and 'wondering' about him, your emotions will become involved, and you'll become more hopeful of him being the one, even if he is not.   Emotions seek to be embraced by the object of it's affections.  That's when hope deferred makes the heart sick if the love is not returned. 

I dunno, maybe this message is for someone else who may come across this thread.   But I've seen it time and again and it grieves me to see such heartbreak. 

My earnest prayer is that this heartbreak will not be upon you  that you will indeed *KNOW* your husband, and that he will step up and *KNOW* you and not HESITATE to acknowledge you as such.    That there will be no guessing and waiting games, but direct and to the point and on with the business of making it known one to another and _"to thee wed" shall you be. _

_In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.  _


----------



## sidney (Jan 26, 2010)

I hope this is true.  I heard of this happening to a guy, a few people prohesized it to him.  He prayed to God about it and met his wife not to long after.  They are married now.  I hope this is true for you and the guy makes his intentions clear.  I agree with Shimmie, your time is so prescious.  And your emotions are too.  There is a verse in Solomon 3 that says don't awaken love until its ready.  Be sure to guard your heart until it is time.


----------



## aribell (Jan 26, 2010)

I think that we should all stand in prayer for one another in this regard, that there would be a hedge of protection around our hearts, as the enemy seems to love to lead women down false paths in this regard.  But God is our protector and defender, who will guide us into all truth so long as truth is what we are genuinely seeking.

And I think it's good for women to share these experiences that God may be glorified for all good things He does for us, and also that we might come to a better and deeper understanding of how He operates in this area and how to tell true from false.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 26, 2010)

sidney said:


> I hope this is true. I heard of this happening to a guy, a few people prohesized it to him. He prayed to God about it and met his wife not to long after. They are married now. I hope this is true for you and the guy makes his intentions clear. I agree with Shimmie, your time is so prescious. And your emotions are too. There is a verse in Solomon 3 that says don't awaken love until its ready. Be sure to guard your heart until it is time.


 


nicola.kirwan said:


> I think that we should all stand in prayer for one another in this regard, that there would be a hedge of protection around our hearts, as the enemy seems to love to lead women down false paths in this regard. But God is our protector and defender, who will guide us into all truth so long as truth is what we are genuinely seeking.
> 
> And I think it's good for women to share these experiences that God may be glorified for all good things He does for us, and also that we might come to a better and deeper understanding of how He operates in this area and how to tell true from false.


 
I agree with both of you, completely.  

I'm so tired of seeing women 'messed' up and heart wrenched and left feeling abandoned.    

Way too often we take the 'crumbs' that are tossed in our direction as little signs of 'confirmation' and yet they are still 'just crumbs and they become dust mixed with our tears. 

Women are so loyal to 'waiting', to patience' to love.   God didn't give us this treasure to be walked on and left hanging.   

_Father God, and indeed you are our Father who art in Heaven, not only above but within our hearts you deeply dwell with love.     

I thank you for betrothing each and every one of your daughters here; let there be no waste of love nor time, bring them unto you as One with the man you created for them, before the foundations of the earth.  

Father, remove the blinders and set your word as each one's reminders that you will not forsake your promise unto them, that it is not good for man to be alone.   That you have prepared each woman here as a help meet beyond suitable for a certain man, who lives among us here on earth.    Protect whoever he is and guard him from deceptions and from the wiles of women's flesh unknown.    

Father, bring him to the woman whom you have shown him to be one with eternally.   Not one woman here shall be left void, but her belly shall be filled the fulfullment of her Dreams, happily wed to the man who will never leave her nor mislead her, and never break her heart. 

Their love is for them and you only.   The three of you as one.   For all of the women here, this day shall come.  There shall be no shortage of men, nor shortage of love, for as your word proclaims, they shall abound in love towards one another.    

I speak not as a prophet, but as in your word as two or three who agree, that it should be established.   For it is not against your word, for one to desire marriage and to see you fulfill it.  

These women are a blessing, each individually created and designed specifically for one particular man.    The two of them are 'fitly joined', bone of his bone, flesh of his flesh, heart of his heart, no other can take her place, nor fill the place of his missing rib.  

Father, God bless Chica, she is such a precious and beautiful daughter of yours.  Bless her for starting this thread.   I thank you for guarding her heart and the hearts of every woman here.  You have built a wall of fire of protection round about them, each and everyone.  

Bless you Father for hearing this prayer.  For if we pray anything according to your word and unto your will, you will hear and perform it.  And for tis we thank you in Jesus' name, Amen and Amen.   

Ladies God bless you, I truly mean it beyond words.  Please don't settle for less; you deserve to have God's best and you have the right to not only 'expect' it but to stand firm for it and to receive it.  The Best is Yours and Bless God You're going to have just that, God's best and it shall not tarry.  _

_He that will come Shall come and will not tarry... (Hebrews 10:37)_


----------



## sidney (Jan 26, 2010)

nicola.kirwan said:


> I think that we should all stand in prayer for one another in this regard, that there would be a hedge of protection around our hearts, as the enemy seems to love to lead women down false paths in this regard.* But God is our protector and defender, who will guide us into all truth so long as truth is what we are genuinely seeking.*
> 
> And I think it's good for women to share these experiences that God may be glorified for all good things He does for us, and also *that we might come to a better and deeper understanding of how He operates in this area* and how to tell true from false.


 
I feel your point is a good one.  God is a loving wonderful father, and I find it hard to believe that he would willingly allow any of his children to go do  down the wrong path regarding this issue and waste precious time and energy.  *Because we know the nature of God, we know that he must be speaking but perhaps many are not hearing*. The bible does say that the holy spirit "will guide you to all truth."  That to me implies, that one is lead...that one is sensitive to his following.  It is the burden of women, then to be sensitive to that leading.  And to be sure that it is God speaking and not themselves.  Not relying soley on dreams or visions, but the unmistaken spirit of God.  Women should not be presumptious about the fact that God is 'allowing' them to wait for someone who's intentions are not clear.  

This crosses many other areas other than love, it can happen with careers, it can happen with what people perceive their ministry to be, educational goals, etc.  *I have witness God "allow" people to enter into the wrong careers, wrong jobs, wrong schools, wrong marriages, under presumed leading.  And the area of love is no exemption.  That's why the bible says pray in the spirit, walk in the spirit, etc.*  Because God knows we are sheep, we act sheepishly...all of us.  That's why he says "my sheep hear my voice."  We must  all be tuned in at all times.  I believe that should you still miss God, your willingness to seek him on matters will be honored. He will warn you.  He will protect your emotions.  I know I am not excempt from error, so many times I started to go down relationship path A or path B, and God eventually 'lead me to all truth.'  And the truth did not tarry long with these counterfeits, it was immediate.  I think the key is that if you are following God ultimately the truth will be revealed.  Sometimes God just makes it so plain, and speaks in a way that's undeniable and let's me know not to go there with dude.  But for the hard kind, there is always a nagging feeling in my gut and its always on the eve of when the perceived blessing should come, career, educational, etc..and I know that I missed God. If any of us miss God on this issue, as long as you submit prayerfully he will reveal it.  Ask and he will  reveal it, but do not presume.

*ETA:  I do believe that God can act this way, and this was to no way discourage chica, because God can very well be speaking to you!  You may very well know for sure that God is speaking to you.  I just wanted to address the larger perspective that was brought up.  Crosses my fingers because I love a good love story.   *


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 26, 2010)

sidney said:


> I feel your point is a good one. God is a loving wonderful father, and I find it hard to believe that he would willingly allow any of his children to go do down the wrong path regarding this issue and waste precious time and energy. *Because we know the nature of God, we know that he must be speaking but perhaps many are not hearing*. The bible does say that the holy spirit "will guide you to all truth." That to me implies, that one is lead...that one is sensitive to his following. It is the burden of women, then to be sensitive to that leading. And to be sure that it is God speaking and not themselves. Not relying soley on dreams or visions, but the unmistaken spirit of God. Women should not be presumptious about the fact that God is 'allowing' them to wait for someone who's intentions are not clear.
> 
> This crosses many other areas other than love, it can happen with careers, it can happen with what people perceive their ministry to be, educational goals, etc. *I have witness God "allow" people to enter into the wrong careers, wrong jobs, wrong schools, wrong marriages, under presumed leading. And the area of love is no exemption. That's why the bible says pray in the spirit, walk in the spirit, etc.* Because God knows we are sheep, we act sheepishly...all of us. That's why he says "my sheep hear my voice." We must all be tuned in at all times. I believe that should you still miss God, your willingness to seek him on matters will be honored. He will warn you. He will protect your emotions. I know I am not excempt from error, so many times I started to go down relationship path A or path B, and God eventually 'lead me to all truth.' And the truth did not tarry long with these counterfeits, it was immediate. I think the key is that if you are following God ultimately the truth will be revealed. Sometimes God just makes it so plain, and speaks in a way that's undeniable and let's me know not to go there with dude. But for the hard kind, there is always a nagging feeling in my gut and its always on the eve of when the perceived blessing should come, career, educational, etc..and I know that I missed God. If any of us miss God on this issue, as long as you submit prayerfully he will reveal it. Ask and he will reveal it, but do not presume.
> 
> *ETA: I do believe that God can act this way, and this was to no way discourage chica, because God can very well be speaking to you! You may very well know for sure that God is speaking to you. I just wanted to address the larger perspective that was brought up. Crosses my fingers because I love a good love story. *


 
The thank you button was not enough. You have truly ministered to me.

Chica- I wish you the best and with love that overflows abundantly . I believe the Lord will lead and guide your path. As well as give you ears to hear what the Spirit of the Lord is saying...:Rose:

~Many Blessings


----------



## sidney (Jan 26, 2010)

PinkPebbles said:


> The thank you button was not enough. You have truly ministered to me.
> 
> Chica- I wish you the best and with love that overflows abundantly . I believe the Lord will lead and guide your path. As well as give you ears to hear what the Spirit of the Lord is saying...:Rose:
> 
> ~Many Blessings


Glad I could help PinkPebbles.


----------



## sidney (Jan 26, 2010)

Shimmie said:


> I agree with both of you, completely.
> 
> I'm so tired of seeing women 'messed' up and heart wrenched and left feeling abandoned.
> 
> ...


 
Another beautiful prayer.  Again, just more evidence that God is concerned about the wellbeing of his daughters.  He has provided a covering for all of us through these prayers.  Thank you and Amen!


----------



## sidney (Jan 28, 2010)

Chica,

I thought some more about your situation and I wanted to share some scripture with you.  Of course, only you truly can be the judge of the way God is leading in your life.  But I thought I would share.

*Jeremiah 29:8 
For thus saith the Lord of hosts, the God of Israel; Let not your prophets and your diviners, that be in the midst of you deceive you, neither hearken to your dreams which ye cause to be dreamed.  For they prophesy falsely unto you in my name: I have not sent them saith the Lord.  *

*I John 4:1
Beloved, believe not every spirit, but try the spirits whether they are of God.*

What I gather from these scriptures, is it is very possible to for a phopehtic word to be false.  It is also possible for individuals to dream their own dreams.  God says to "try" the spirits which means to "test" the spirits.  The best test I can think of is that the prophecy actually comes to pass. I still do believe that God can act this way, but we must use wisdom too.  And know that if it is of God, it will come to pass.  The guy that I know of had a prophetic word, God confirmed it to him, and not long after that that he actually met her.  Can people know before the other, and all that..well I'm not sure all of that is important.  But the important thing is that if it is a promise, God will be careful to do it, and it will not tarry.  For me, when God is for sure speaking, its always a 'i know that i know that i know' situations and minimal confusion because we know 'God is not the author of confusion.'   HTH

-Sid


----------



## Bunny77 (Jan 28, 2010)

Sidney, I meant to say this in another thread, but I think you're great!    I really like the encouragement you give to other young women like yourself.


----------



## sidney (Jan 28, 2010)

Bunny77 said:


> Sidney, I meant to say this in another thread, but I think you're great!  I really like the encouragement you give to other young women like yourself.


 
Aww, thank you Bunny:blush3:.  I was thinking the same about you, you are so helpful and really know your stuff about relationships!   Me taking notes in the relationship forum-->


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 28, 2010)

sidney said:


> I feel your point is a good one. God is a loving wonderful father, and I find it hard to believe that he would willingly allow any of his children to go do down the wrong path regarding this issue and waste precious time and energy. *Because we know the nature of God, we know that he must be speaking but perhaps many are not hearing*. The bible does say that the holy spirit "will guide you to all truth." That to me implies, that one is lead...that one is sensitive to his following. It is the burden of women, then to be sensitive to that leading. And to be sure that it is God speaking and not themselves. Not relying soley on dreams or visions, but the unmistaken spirit of God. Women should not be presumptious about the fact that God is 'allowing' them to wait for someone who's intentions are not clear.
> 
> This crosses many other areas other than love, it can happen with careers, it can happen with what people perceive their ministry to be, educational goals, etc. *I have witness God "allow" people to enter into the wrong careers, wrong jobs, wrong schools, wrong marriages, under presumed leading. And the area of love is no exemption. That's why the bible says pray in the spirit, walk in the spirit, etc.* Because God knows we are sheep, we act sheepishly...all of us. That's why he says "my sheep hear my voice." We must all be tuned in at all times. I believe that should you still miss God, your willingness to seek him on matters will be honored. He will warn you. He will protect your emotions. I know I am not excempt from error, so many times I started to go down relationship path A or path B, and God eventually 'lead me to all truth.' And the truth did not tarry long with these counterfeits, it was immediate. I think the key is that if you are following God ultimately the truth will be revealed. Sometimes God just makes it so plain, and speaks in a way that's undeniable and let's me know not to go there with dude. But for the hard kind, there is always a nagging feeling in my gut and its always on the eve of when the perceived blessing should come, career, educational, etc..and I know that I missed God. If any of us miss God on this issue, as long as you submit prayerfully he will reveal it. Ask and he will reveal it, but do not presume.
> 
> *ETA: I do believe that God can act this way, and this was to no way discourage chica, because God can very well be speaking to you! You may very well know for sure that God is speaking to you. I just wanted to address the larger perspective that was brought up. Crosses my fingers because I love a good love story. *


 


PinkPebbles said:


> The thank you button was not enough. You have truly ministered to me.
> 
> Chica- I wish you the best and with love that overflows abundantly . I believe the Lord will lead and guide your path. As well as give you ears to hear what the Spirit of the Lord is saying...:Rose:
> 
> ~Many Blessings


 
I agree, PinkPebbles, Sidney has shared an excellent word. 

Sidney you are a gift to the Body of Christ and I appreciate what you have shared.   My heart aches inside because I cannot just 'sit' and watch another heart become intangled in deception.    God's word clearly says that the heart does indeed deceive; especially when we want something to be the something that we've been believing for.  

Thank you for your ETA, for I agree with you as well, that none of what I've also shared is meant to discourage precious Chica from her faith in this or any other matters of the heart or life itself.   

This is 'her' faith journey and I respect it.  I will not trample it underfoot.   But there may be another woman here, reading this thread who is in the same situaltion, who has been holding on and she should not be; for way too much of her life and time as been wasted. This may very well be, what I'm picking up in my spirit.   

This is a rare faith journey and not all nor many woman are called to it by the Lord, yet many women have placed themselves in a journey such as this and have been heart battered as a result.      I just want the best for everyone here, that's all. 

God bless you, Sidney.   :Rose:  

Praise the name of Jesus... Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 28, 2010)

sidney said:


> Aww, thank you Bunny:blush3:. I was thinking the same about you, you are so helpful and really know your stuff about relationships! Me taking notes in the relationship forum-->


 
Bunny is definitely another woman of wisdom when it comes to relationships.   And Bunny don't play either   

I don't spend much time in the Relationship forum; I don't have the strength, but Bunny is on top of all of it.  

Blessings to you Precious /Bunny... :Rose:


----------



## sidney (Jan 28, 2010)

Shimmie said:


> I agree, PinkPebbles, Sidney has shared an excellent word.
> 
> Sidney you are a gift to the Body of Christ and I appreciate what you have shared. My heart aches inside because I cannot just 'sit' and watch another heart become intangled in deception. God's word clearly says that the heart does indeed deceive; especially when we want something to be the something that we've been believing for.
> 
> ...


 
I understand completely.  This topic has appeared quite a few times recently, and I thank God for using everyone who is bringing up the topic and also you for bringing this issue to light and exposing the enemy...so none will be ignorant of his devices.  Like nikola said, I pray a hedge of protection be placed on anyone's heart that is currently experiencing this.  And should anyone withdraw from a situation, that God will keep them in perfect peace.  No loss, no hurt,  just peace.  And that he will restore the time loss.  And that they may receive double for all the confusion and pain.

_Isaiah 61:7_
_For your shame you shall have double; and for confusion they shall rejoice in their portion: therefore in their land they shall possess the double: everlasting joy shall be to them. _


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 28, 2010)

sidney said:


> I understand completely. This topic has appeared quite a few times recently, and I thank God for using everyone who is bringing up the topic and also you for bringing this issue to light and exposing the enemy...so none will be ignorant of his devices. Like nikola said, I pray a hedge of protection be placed on anyone's heart that is currently experiencing this. And should anyone withdraw from a situation, that God will keep them in perfect peace. No loss, no hurt, just peace. And that he will restore the time loss. And that they may receive double for all the confusion and pain.
> 
> _*Isaiah 61:7*_
> _*For your shame you shall have double; and for confusion they shall rejoice in their portion: therefore in their land they shall possess the double: everlasting joy shall be to them*. _


 
Another 'Sidney blessing'.  :Rose:  

I love this scripture from Isaiah.  I practically 'live' in the book from God's word.    

Would you believe that very same 'word' was 'spoken' over me (a while back - way back  - not too 'way'.  ) and that it indeed did come to pass in my life?  Yes it did.  

The word of God is 'ALL' powerful and God watches over His word to perform it.       

Praise God from whom all blessings flow.


----------



## sidney (Jan 28, 2010)

Shimmie said:


> Another 'Sidney blessing'. :Rose:
> 
> I love this scripture from Isaiah. I practically 'live' in the book from God's word.
> 
> ...


 
*Amen...yes he does!  The word is active and living.  Blessings Shimmie.*  :heart2:


----------



## Aveena (Jan 28, 2010)

sidney said:


> _Isaiah 61:7_
> _For your shame you shall have double; and for confusion they shall rejoice in their portion: therefore in their land they shall possess the double: everlasting joy shall be to them. _


 
What does this mean?   I appreciate your input in this thread but I am so confused by this.  Obviously, I have a lot of confusion in my life surrounding this area (love-marriage etc)  I just want to make sure I"m getting everything out of your point here. 

Thanks,


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 28, 2010)

Blizzard said:


> What does this mean? I appreciate your input in this thread but I am so confused by this. Obviously, I have a lot of confusion in my life surrounding this area (love-marriage etc) I just want to make sure I"m getting everything out of your point here.
> 
> Thanks,


I'm not Precious Sidney, but I love this scripture so much, that I just have to share.   Forgive me Sidney... :Rose:

In the book of Isaiah, God is speaking through the prophet to 'comfort' the children of Israel.    This entire book is so awesome!  

In chapter 61, God spoke these words into the hearts of His people who were devastated by the ruins of their lives.   I know this book by heart, He spoke the following: 

_"The former desolations, shall be raised in your life".   _

God was sending them a message not to give up, not be ashamed.  Because all that has been ruined, stolen, diseased, the humilation from other nations who mocked them, God was letting them know to hold their head high and not fear any longer the desolation, for all would be restored. and for al lthat was destroyed and stolen, it would be given unto them, 'Double'.  

Let's bring this up to date --- our time. 

Far too many women have been desolated, shamed, abandoned, their 'virtue' literally stolen from them and then left with garments tattered and torn.  

Their hopes have been shattered by the broken dreams and promises and by the stabs in the back from someone dear,  'once a friend' and now 'foe'.  Which is turn came confusion as to 'why'.  What's going on?  What did I do to deserve this when all I did was love them; all I gave were kind words and expressions of love and tenderness.  

The confusion of not understanding and knowing why.   The confusion of having no 'closure' to the matter which did shatter every hope and dream and joy in her heart.

Here comes God our father with His promise which will never be broken:

_To You, My Precious Love..._

_For your shame you shall have double; and for confusion they shall rejoice in their portion: therefore in their land they shall possess the double: everlasting joy shall be to them__.  --- _Isaiah 61:7

------

:Rose: Precious Blizzard,  whatever it is you have lost or has been stolen, God gives it back to you... Double.   Double Joy, Double Love, Double Blessings, Double Peace, Double Wisdom... Whatever it is, it is Doubled.  All yours, from God your Father who loves you.   

Psalm 23:  _ Thou hath prepareth a table before me in the presence of mine enemies. _

2 Kings20 and Isaiah 58:   _"I have heard thy prayer, I have seen thy tears: behold, I will heal thee: .... ". _


----------



## Aveena (Jan 28, 2010)

Shimmie said:


> I'm not Precious Sidney, but I love this scripture so much, that I just have to share. Forgive me Sidney... :Rose:
> 
> In the book of Isaiah, God is speaking through the prophet to 'comfort' the children of Israel. This entire book is so awesome!
> 
> ...


 

Shimmie.  I'm glad you responded.   I had to take a break   and then continue.   Thanks for taking the time to respond.   Those tears I shed where in joy.... I am so thankful for God's promises.


----------



## Bunny77 (Jan 28, 2010)

Shimmie said:


> Bunny is definitely another woman of wisdom when it comes to relationships.   And Bunny don't play either
> 
> I don't spend much time in the Relationship forum; I don't have the strength, but Bunny is on top of all of it.
> 
> Blessings to you Precious /Bunny... :Rose:



Thank you Shimmie!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 28, 2010)

Bunny77 said:


> Thank you Shimmie!


 
You're quite welcome, sweet lady.   

Girl we've been here for a minute and an hour, and you're still going strong.  When it comes to realtionships, I hide and let you answer.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 28, 2010)

Blizzard said:


> Shimmie. I'm glad you responded. I had to take a break  and then continue. Thanks for taking the time to respond. Those tears I shed where in joy.... I am so thankful for God's promises.


Take God's promises and run with them.  They never fail.  Precious Blizzard, God says that He 'WATCHES' over His word to perform it.  

Can you just imagine this?   When God gives us a promise, He literally stands over His word to make sure, it comes to pass in our lives. 

It's like when I used to stand in front of my baby's classroom and watch until they wer settled in.   I wasn't leaving that school until I KNEW and WATCHED and SAW that my baby was in his / her seat and also that no one was messing with them   

In like manner, God is watcing over His promises to you and also making sure that the enemy cannot mess with it.    I can see God now, standing behind you and letting the enemy know, "Don't be messing with my child, and don't even think about messing with my promises to her.:  

Our 'Papa' don't play.   Nah - uh  

God loves you Blizzard, and though it may seem as if a Blizzard storm has blown upon and frozen your Dreams, they haven't, for instead, your Dreams have been_ kept on ice_... preserved for safe keeping while enroute to be present in your life 

God bless you and don't give up on your 'double' it's all yours and forever.


----------



## aribell (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm thankful that this thread is here.  I do hope that chicacanella doesn't take it as rain on her parade, because I think there's agreement that we hope God gives her the desires of her heart.  Also, I would not doubt the power of the prophetic, the truth of which chica will have to verify.  But I have been praying a lot lately about this phenomenon in the church on the whole and believe that we as Christian women need to have a serious "pow wow" about this as it leads to so much wasted time and emotions.  We need to learn just how to test the spirits to see if they are of God, and how to discern the nature of our thoughts and feelings and "words" from God.

I hope to start another thread on spiritual discernment soon, but for now there is this: faith, hope, and love.  Faith, not that God is going to do what we want, but faith that He both is, and is the rewarder of those that diligently seek Him; faith that He is working all things for our good.  Hope, not that we will get those things that we have identified as the object of our desires, but hope in Christ's resurrection--that it will sweep us up into glory alongside Him.  Hope that the trials and disappointments of this life are not the end, that our failings will not even matter in the end because of His grace.  And love, giving ourselves over fully to the love of God and commitment to doing His will in every area of our lives.  And love of neighbor--approaching every person we meet as a creature of God with a purpose that goes far beyond anything that we might want from them.  Recognizing that if we attach our emotions to a person, believing that they are the fulfillment of our wants and desires, we are not actually loving them in Christ, but rather we're loving ourselves.

Nothing can shake those that remain steadfastly rooted in faith, hope and love--no spiritual warfare, no false word.  We will remain unmoved if we hold to faith, hope and love, but especially love.


----------



## loolalooh (Jan 28, 2010)

nicola.kirwan said:


> I'm thankful that this thread is here. I do hope that chicacanella doesn't take it as rain on her parade, because I think there's agreement that we hope God gives her the desires of her heart. Also, I would not doubt the power of the prophetic, the truth of which chica will have to verify. But I have been praying a lot lately about this phenomenon in the church on the whole and believe that we as Christian women need to have a serious "pow wow" about this as it leads to so much wasted time and emotions. Just the other day a good friend of mine tell me that this man she was waiting on to pursue her despite his lack of any indication in that regard, had a girlfriend. The point being not how she was wrong, but rather how we need to learn just how to test the spirits to see if they are of God, and how to discern the nature of our thoughts and feelings and "words" from God.
> 
> I hope to *start another thread on* *spiritual discernment* soon, but for now there is this: faith, hope, and love. Faith, not that God is going to do what we want, but faith that He both is, and is the rewarder of those that diligently seek Him; faith that He is working all things for our good. Hope, not that we will get those things that we have identified as the object of our desires, but hope in Christ's resurrection will sweep us up into glory alongside Him. Hope that the trials and disappointments of this life are not the end, that our failings will not even matter in the end because of His grace. And love, giving ourselves over fully to the love of God and commitment to doing His will in every area of our lives. And love of neighbor--approaching every person we meet as a creature of God with a purpose that goes far beyond anything that we might want from them. Recognizing that if we attach our emotions to a person, believing that they are the fulfillment of our wants and desires, we are not actually loving them in Christ, but rather we're loving ourselves.
> 
> Nothing can shake those that remain steadfastly rooted in faith, hope and love--no spiritual warfare, no false word. We will remain unmoved if we hold to faith, hope and love, but especially love.


 
Please do.  I would be interested in hearing more about this topic.


----------

